# Chew Proof Dog Beds???



## yellvis (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi 

can anyone recommend a very durable, chew-proof dog bedding/cushion?

Every bedding we have got our 7 month old beagle he has chewed up and ripped to pieces. First it was a normal dog bed, then a vetbed, then another vetbed, now we just give him old sheets/curtains to let him sleep on, which he has also destoyed. 

we really want him to be comfy, especially in his crate, but it is far too expensive to keep buying new bedding only for him to destroy it within 48hrs. 

I've seen a various bedding that states it is "chew-proof" but they can be very expensive. thats fine if they work as its just the initial outlay rather than having to continually pay for new bedding. so does anyone have any experience with "chew-proof" bedding and if it works?

product names please also!


----------



## petowner3 (Jan 23, 2009)

Learn How to train your dog to poop
Puppy Potty Training


----------



## yellvis (Oct 31, 2008)

petowner3 said:


> Learn How to train your dog to poop
> Puppy Potty Training


No idea why this is relevant to my query??


----------



## hollie.hocks (Sep 30, 2008)

We have the same problem with Alfie, we've bought him some lovely v. expensive beds and they've all been destroyed. We're using the same thing as you now, he has a plastic bed with old sheets in, it doesn't look anywhere near as nice or comfy as the old ones.

I think until they're older and they hopefully stop chewing then its the best bet. We put an old dressing gown in there last weekend but he just destroyed it.

He has got a 'special' bed in our lounge, a really nice wicker one, so far touch wood he's not eaten it, but to be honest he spends all his time curled up on our lap. We've also got quite an expensive eskimo bed, but the minute we put it down he goes into destroy mode, he just doesn't see it as a bed, just something to rip apart.

Let me know if you manage to find anything beagle proof!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I might be able to help here.

Now these beds are flipping expensive.. but from what i have seen of them they are Fantastic, and if i remember rightly, if you dog does manage to chew through them they will send you a replacement free of charge.
But as i say, y'all need ya credit card for these ones.

Tuffies dog beds; waterproof, washable and now CHEW PROOF!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

My little Hienz 57 has chewed through countless beds including vet bed.
He now has a couple of cheap fleece blankets folded in the bottom of his crate, they are the only bedding he hasn't chewed.
They are cheap to buy easy to ash and quick to dry.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> I might be able to help here.
> 
> Now these beds are flipping expensive.. but from what i have seen of them they are Fantastic, and if i remember rightly, if you dog does manage to chew through them they will send you a replacement free of charge.
> But as i say, y'all need ya credit card for these ones.
> ...


I reccomend these :thumbup: I still have mine after all the terrors i've been though and lastest damn well, i've had it for 3 years now and looks new still.


----------

